# breckfast help



## scarlet (Jun 12, 2007)

been told that branflakes makeing my ibs wose any one no a soluble fiber ceral for me high in fiber please


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

In what way does branflakes make you worse Scarlet?


----------



## scarlet (Jun 12, 2007)

janetmtt said:


> In what way does branflakes make you worse Scarlet?


help please bloated swollen hard so unconfedbel tell me what i should do please


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

How long have you been eating bran flakes? I've been eating All Bran and felt incredibly bloated but today it's so much better and I'm wondering if it is a case of your system getting used to the extra fibre. Bit like flax - you bloat for a while when you take that (I took the seeds but found them incredibly difficult to swallow and I bloated terrible so quit but I maybe should have stuck it out - someone else said when you take the flax powder you bloat for a few days then it goes once your system gets used to it).I've seen a big difference today and I've also been eating live yoghurt - I eat Yeo Valley Organic 0 % fat live yoghurt but try the Activia.I'm sure someone else may be able to throw some light on your problem.


----------



## scarlet (Jun 12, 2007)

janetmtt said:


> How long have you been eating bran flakes? I've been eating All Bran and felt incredibly bloated but today it's so much better and I'm wondering if it is a case of your system getting used to the extra fibre. Bit like flax - you bloat for a while when you take that (I took the seeds but found them incredibly difficult to swallow and I bloated terrible so quit but I maybe should have stuck it out - someone else said when you take the flax powder you bloat for a few days then it goes once your system gets used to it).I've seen a big difference today and I've also been eating live yoghurt - I eat Yeo Valley Organic 0 % fat live yoghurt but try the Activia.I'm sure someone else may be able to throw some light on your problem.


been eat bran ages but its bad sometime then others not but just started taken calucm tablets think its them to but i was told to eat soulble fiber like oats instend am confused lots is fibergel soulble fiber what do you eat can you eat salads


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

scarlet said:


> been eat bran ages but its bad sometime then others not but just started taken calucm tablets think its them to but i was told to eat soulble fiber like oats instend am confused lots is fibergel soulble fiber what do you eat can you eat salads


Everyone is different when it comes to breakfast cereals but for me what has worked is eating cream of wheat. Also no dairy, I have had to resort to using soy milk. It is what has worked for me and I have had great success with it. Should you eat fruit for breakfast do that on an empty stomach and allow 3-4 hours before eating anything else. Fruit takes longer to digest and will ferment in the stomach when combined with other foods. Another suggestion would be to eat apple sauce - unsweetened that could help with your stomach problem and help with elimination. You also need to increase your water intake. Drinking hot water or tea temperature water will definately help you as well. Good luck and keep us informed on your progress.


----------

